# Multiple Hyperlink CSS Colour Styles



## Roblobob (May 9, 2004)

I'm making a website using Dreamweaver MX 2004 and I'm using the following code to colour my hyperlinks: -

----------

----------

On my navigation bar they look fine but the links on the main body of the page are invisible as I've coloured hyperlinks white on CSS. I am unable to recolour the links in the main body of the page. I want keep the links in the navigation with the same colours but make the links in the main body of the page blue. How can I do this without affecting the navigation bar links and maintain mouseover colour changes?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use ID tags for your elements and call them in CSS.

<style type="text/css">
<!--
{
#bluelink a:link {
color: #0000FF;
text-decoration: none;
}
#bluelink a:visited {
text-decoration: none;
color: #0000FF;
}
#bluelink a:hover {
text-decoration: none;
color: #0000FF;
}
a:active {
text-decoration: none;
color: #666666;
}

Link

You could also put it inside of a div and give the div ID="bluelink" lots of ways to accomplish it.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I agree, but it may be better to use classes (instead of IDs) incase you want to use the same link stlye more than once on each page.


----------

